# Ladyfingers - Mock Turkish Stitch Dress, Hat, Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2013

DRESS in MOCK TURKISH STITCH - HAT - PURSE

#6 and #8 needles
Mary Maxim white sparkle yarn
Berroco Suede yarn, 100% nylon, in pink
Sundance Shaggy Shimmer furry yarn in Rose Pink

This dress is knit in garter stitch for the bodice and sleeves with the Mock Turkish stitch for the skirt.

With #6 needles, cast on 54 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers:
(Right side): Knit 8, place marker, knit 11, place marker, knit 16, place marker, knit 11, place marker, knit 8. = 54 sts.
NOTE: Use a short strand of different colored yarn to mark the right side of this dress. Use a crochet hook and loop this short strand into one of the stitches on the right side. The side with the colored yarn strand will be your right side - and you will increase ONLY on this side. You will knit back on the WRONG side - with no increase.

Knit 1 row.
Next Row: Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker across the row.
(8 sts. Increased) = 62 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Knit and increase across the row as per above instructions. Continue until you have 
14 stitches BEFORE the first marker. Stitches are divided, as follows:
Right Back 14 - Sleeve 23 - Front 28 - Sleeve 23 - Left Back 14. (102 sts.)
Next Row: Knit 14, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, Knit 28, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, Knit 14. (56 sts.)

NOTE: After binding off you will have one stitch remaining on the needle. This will count as the #1 stitch in the next sequence knit 28, so you will only have to knit 27 stitches before starting the bind off for the second sleeve. After binding off you will knit the remaining 13 stitches (because there will already be a stitch on the needle).

Next Row: Knit across, KNIT 2 TOGETHER at each underarm in order to anchor the front and the two backs together.

Knit 16 rows. (now at waistline).
Next Row: Knit and increase in every stitch across the row. PURL 1 row.

Skirt:

Change to #8 needles to work the skirt pattern.

Mock Turkish Stitch:
Multiple of 2 stitches + 1 edge stitch on each side.

Row 1: (Right Side) - Knit 1 (edge), * slip 1 as if to knit, knit 1, pass slip stitch over knit stitch (PSSO), yarn forward *repeat from * to * to last stitch, Knit 1 (edge).

Row 2: Knit 1 (edge), * Purl 2 together, yarn around needle* (after you purl the yarn will be in the front - wrap it around the right hand needle and bring it to the front again )repeat from * to *( to last stitch, knit 1 (edge).

Work Rows 1 and 2 of pattern stitch for 18rows. Drop white yarn.
Next Row: Attach pink suede yarn and KNIT 2 ROWS. Drop suede yarn.
Next Row: Pick up white and knit 1 row, purl 1 row. Drop white.
Next Row: Attach Shaggy Shimmer rose pink and KNIT 2 ROWS. Drop yarn.
Next row: Pick up white and knit 1 row, purl 1 row. Drop white.
Next row: Pick up pink suede yarn and KNIT 2 ROWS. Drop suede yarn.
Next Row: Pick up white yarn and KNIT 6 to 8 ROWS. Bind off in knit.

HAT

With #6 needles and white yarn, cast on 84 stitches. Knit 10 rows. 
OPTIONAL: You can work 10 rows of the "Mock Turkish" stitch for the hat brim, instead of garter stitch.
Next Row: Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row. = 56 sts.
PURL 1 ROW.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row. Drop white yarn.
Attach pink suede yarn and Knit 2 rows. Drop suede yarn.
Attach Shaggy Shimmer and Knit 2 rows. Drop Shaggy Shimmer
Pick up pink suede yarn and Knit 2 rows. Drop suede yarn.
Pick up white yarn and knit 2 rows. Drop white yarn.
Pick up pink suede yarn and Knit 2 rows. Drop suede yarn.
Pick up Shaggy Shimmer and Knit 2 rows. Drop Shaggy Shimmer
Pick up pink suede yarn and knit 2 rows. Drop suede yarn.
Pick up white yarn and knit 2 rows. Drop white yarn.
Pick up pink suede yarn and knit 2 rows. Drop suede yarn.
Pick up Shaggy Shimmer and Knit 2 rows. CUT SHAGGY SHIMMER.
Pink up pink suede yarn and knit 2 rows. CUT PINK SUEDE YARN.

Pick up white yarn and finish the crown of the hat by Knit 1, Knit 2 together across EVERY ROW until you have 5-9 stitches left on the needle. Cut a long strand to sew the back seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and pull the darning needle through the remaining stitches on the knitting needle. Pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.

PURSE

With #6 needles and pink suede yarn, cast on 35 stitches.
Work in garter stitch - knit every row - for 30 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand to sew side seam and make purse strap.
Fold purse in half, side-to-side and sew bottom and up open side. Using the same strand of yarn, crochet a simple chain of 50 chains for the purse strap and attach the other end to the purse. Turn right side out.

Note: If you cannot crochet, just cast on 50 stitches and immediately bind off the same 50 stitches to make a strap for the purse.

NOTE: Use the previously posted pattern for Mary Jane shoes and make a pair in pink suede to match the purse. Make a pair of white panties to complete the outfit.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Love it!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another gorgeous dress thanks for the lovely pattern!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

How adorable ,can't wait to start these ,thank you once again for your kindness and sharing your beautiful patterns with us !Virginia


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I can see my Great Nieces' having a nice doll outfit for Christmas. Thanks for another beautiful pattern.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you love this pattern.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous - thank you SOOO much!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! Very stylish - can't wait to try this pattern.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

adorable--I always get excited when I see that you have posted a pattern!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Love it! Thanks so much for sharing again!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm saving all your patterns so when my gr'dau is ready, we can knit them together.

Many thanks, love them all!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Elaine, you have talent and vision. Another fun pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## miso (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Thank you so much i can't wait to make one


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Elaine, thank you so much for these new patterns. I was just thinking of you last night because I have tried to get all your patterns. I am new to the list (about two weeks) and fairly new to knitting and I love dolls and doll clothes.
So this seems like a good way to use up stash, practice techniques, and make wonderful doll clothes. Can life get better?
You make such beautiful things and you are so kind to share with us.
I'm saving your designs in a binder and you are already a star at my house.
Hugs
TeacupinKS


----------



## mybelle58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just saw the pattern and have already cast on!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Ladyfinger for this lovely dress pattern. I have two beautiful granddaughters ages 5 and three (sisters) and just bought two 18 in. dolls for them for xmas. Will start this dress for their warddrobes for the dolls. I hope to make two patterns each month. Your pattern is beautiful and you are so generous sharing your pattern to all of us for free. There are so many angels walking amongst this knitting forum. Happy crafting ....Davena


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, Elaine!
Can't wait to start on these patterns! Last year I gave five dolls with varying amounts of wardrobe to charities to raffle plus some to my granddaughter and a friend's granddaughter and a friend's children. I am having so much fun with your patterns! 

I did not know where Santa Ana was until we went to Disneyland at the beginning of April when you had your birthday. Would have loved to have met you in person!

Thanks again!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou again!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again you have made a beautiful outfit. Thank you so much.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. It's so cute.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Love It!!! Thankyou Ladyfingers for such a great pattern!!


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you once again, Elaine, for a beautiful outfit. We've been out of touch lately. I hope that you are well. I need to get back to my AG clothes for my GD - only three or so years until she'll get them! The outfits that I already made were "gifted" to various little girls who are old enough to be playing with the dolls. I will never be able to make all your patterns but it's fun just to go through them and pick a few favorites. Take care. Kathleen


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome Elaine

Here it is in pdf with the pattern for the Mary Jane Shoes included.
Also, i've listed the pattern for the shoes separately.
Just in case someone wants to make them but not have to look through other patterns to see if its there.
I've done the same with the panties.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## alicemattison (Apr 30, 2013)

I started this pattern yesterday and discovered the row 1 of the skirt reduces the stitches in half each time the row is done. this can't be correct. Were some stitches omitted?


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for yet another wonderful pattern!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Awesome Elaine
> 
> Here it is in pdf with the pattern for the Mary Jane Shoes included.
> Also, i've listed the pattern for the shoes separately.
> ...


Rhyanna, *you* are also awesome for taking the time to put Elaine's patterns in PDF format for everyone to download.

Thank you, so much!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

THANK YOU so much!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Terry

You are welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for this sweet dress, hat, purse. Granddaughter's bday coming up soon. I'd better get knitting this one!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Very pretty, how tall is your doll?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Alice: You are having trouble with Row 1 of the skirt pattern.....

Pattern states: Knit 1 (edge), * slip 1 as if to knit, knit 1, PSSO, YARN FORWARD *, Knit 1 (edge), repeat from * to * across the row.

You knit 1 edge stitch, slip the next stitch, knit 1 stitch, then pass the slipped stitch over the previous knit stitch. ( This takes one stitch away from the total number of stitches on the needle). After doing the PSSO you YARN FORWARD - this means to bring the yarn to the front of your work, around the right hand needle to the back, so that when you slip the next stitch, then knit 1 - you PUT BACK the stitch you reduced when you did the PSSO.

You take away one stitch when you PSSO, but you put it back again when you YARN FORWARD, then begin the sequence again. Remember to ONLY knit the edge stitch at the beginning and end of Row 1.


----------



## alicemattison (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you very much. I guess I didn't notice the yarn forward since I'm used to seeing a yo.
I made the dress yesterday and I love it. I have also made several of the other patterns and love them all. I think I may tackle the wedding dress next.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

alicemattison said:


> Thank you very much. I guess I didn't notice the yarn forward since I'm used to seeing a yo.
> I made the dress yesterday and I love it. I have also made several of the other patterns and love them all. I think I may tackle the wedding dress next.


Would you please tell me where I would find the wedding dress pattern? I am making doll clothes every month for my two grandddaughters for xmas. this year. The wedding dress would be beautiful to make. You can pm me if you want. Thanks...Happy Crafting.....Davena


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To find the AG Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, Garter, Panties, and Mary Jane shoes - go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", then click on the Search box.

You will see a long list of Ladyfingers' patterns - with photo(s) and a PDF Download button, provided by "Daeanarah", a member here who has been adding a PDF button to all my posted patterns.

You will find the Wedding Gown ensemble, plus the Rainbow Bridesmaid Gown, head piece, and bouquet, and many other patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

In some of the patterns I have included the pattern for the panties and mary jane shoes, as well as listed them separately.

One thing I didn't like was having to hunt for another pattern to finish the ensemble. So I hope no one minds that I do that, I just figured it would be easier than try to find where it maybe filed on your computer and/or notebook where you keep the printed copies of the patterns.

Rhyanna


----------



## alicemattison (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a January 2013 posting from Ladyfingers


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I found her with all your help. It is absoulutely a beautiful dress. I can not wait to get to a yarn store for special yarn to make two of them for my GD. I am so appreciative if thats a word of all your kindness on this thread. Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Preset AG dress


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That is cute!


----------

